# First Time Hunter



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I plan on getting my hunting license and first gun this year. I want something that can take deer but that i can also use for smaller stuff so my friend recomended I get a 30 06 what do you guys think?. So my next question is since i have never before owned a gun or fired anything more than BB or airguns where can i learn how to handle a rifle and practice shooting. I really don't have much of an idea of what i'm doing but really want to learn so any tips about anything hunting related would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks guys!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Is this a troll post or is this for real?

If this is a serious post, you can not hunt with a rifle in OH with the exception of yotes and a couple other varmints, besides with a 30-06 there wont be much left of your small game. If you want a gun that you can hunt deer with and also take smaller game, you want a shotgun. I prefer a 12 guage. You can get them in combos that come with a slug barrel for deer hunting and a field barrel for bird and other small game hunting. My preference would be a remington 870 but there are a million gun brands and most are decent. If you have never hunted, you need to take a hunter safety course and I would recommend going to a range and taking some classes to learn how to handle your weapon.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

yes this is for real like i said i don't know too much about hunting seeing as no one in my family hunts. I honestly didn't know you couldn't hunt with a rifle in ohio.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

think you better do some more studying before you decide to buy a gun and hunt lol just my opinion.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Anglin - The best thing you could do is sign up and take the Hunter Safety Course. You will learn the basics of safe handling of firearms both at home and in the field, a little about the game here in OH, and all the rules/regulations.

After you complete the course, I would purchase a firearm that meets your needs. As suggested, a shotgun combination package in .20 gauage or larger would likley be what you desire.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

the question is were are you going to hunt oh or wv or in that will help you deside what gun to get


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingfool is right, For Ohio, actually it is the law(requiremnt), that a new hunter needs to take the hunter safety course. After which you will be informed of what you can and can't do. The regulation book, which you need to READ, also has the laws, do's and don't's. It is too bad you are the only one in your family that wants to hunt. It is always good to go to the field the first few times with some one who can directed you and get you started, hope you have a good friend who is knowledgable that will take you out. You have not stated your age. Usually a new hunter may start with squirrels, rabbits and birds then move up to deer & turkey, not always. First time out I shot 2 rabbits with one shot. Don't be discouraged at first it only took me 3yrs for my first deer, others longer. Please be careful and enjoy the woods & outdoors.


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help so far. I will be hunting in the southwest ohio area and yes i do know someone who can take me out for the first few times. Also to clarrify the age thing i'm 19 turning 20 in a few months.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

firstflight111 said:


> the question is were are you going to hunt oh or wv or in that will help you deside what gun to get


rifles are legal in w.v and ky.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

just remember safty is always your first priority. more hunters get hurt every year falling from treestands then gun accidents. i assume thier legs give out when the fever kicks in. Or trying to jump the creek they knew they could clear with no problem(first hand exp). Yep, the hunter safty course is a must for a first time hunter IMO, no matter if your 20 or 12. good luck when you do get out there. keep the patience going and you will get a deer. take good clean shots... dont try to be the guy that says "got er on the run at 65 yards!"


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Well i've got on and checked out the dates for the hunter education courses in my area and will be singing up for one shortly, just have to se which days are better for work. I'd like to thank everyone for the help. 
So when it comes time to get my gun after i take the course do yuo guys think a 20 or 12 guage would be better. I'm wanting a gun that i can use for multiple types of game including deer, squirrel, and maybe waterfowl or turkey if one gun can even be used for all these things.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i got a Remington 870 12 gauge and you can change the chokes for different hunts and has a deer barrel... i personally believe that this is the only shot gun i will ever need..


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Anglin Mueller...peon hit the nail on the head ..For the past 40 years I have used my Rem. 870 for everything you described..Killed everything from doves to deer..Best choice you could make...JIM....CL.....One hell of a gun


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

12 gauge over 20...hands down


----------

